# Sticky  I saved my Fantail from Swim Bladder problems



## PostShawn

So I'm posting this more so for reference if someone is looking this info up later on. But it's a good story too. 

I have a 55g with 5 common feeders and 2 fantail goldfish. I know that's not nearly enough room. I have double the filtration needed and it's basically a grow-out tank for now since I plan to build them a pond in about 6 months form now. So they are getting quite big and usually pretty healthy. My commons range in size from 4 inches to 8 inches. The fantails are well over golf ball size, almost tennis ball sized. These fish are all about 2 1/2 years old. 

I just moved a month ago and transported the fish about 10 miles and everyone survived. I was very happy with that. I saved about half the water with the fish during transport using Home Depot buckets. Everyone made it to the new setup just fine and I filled the tank with the water and half with new water and conditioner for that water. I normally do a water change for them about every 3-4 weeks or more if it looks like it needs it. 

So about a couple weeks ago one of my fantails began swimming a little crazier. Not too often but just once in a while it would be swimming and then head towards the bottom and start barrel rolling like a fighter jet. I didn't think too much of it because it wasn't having any other problems. But then a few days ago the fish really began swimming erratically. It did these barrel rolls more frequently and then it would start swimming and all the the sudden stop swimming and just float to the top and sit there like it couldn't move and all of the sudden right back to swimming. Then it started doing all that but winding up upside down and not be able to move. It looked like a turtle on it's back. 

I knew this was most likely swim bladder problems. I looked up my options on what to do. I once spent about $40 between chemicals and supplies to heal my largest common goldfish, the 8 inch one and that was when it was only about 3-4 inches in size. I thought it crazy to spend that much money on a 10cent fish. But it's still doing great and the wife loves it so it was worth it. I was hopping this wouldn't be another $40 or more to save a few dollar fish again. I read up on the symptoms and it sounded like it could be swim bladder or it could be other similar problems; bad nitrate levels, bad food, physical problems with the type of fish, etc.

So I did two things that I read and within a few hours the fish was doing better. 24 hours later and the fish has no visible problems and looks as health as can be. 
1- I did a 50% water change. It was about that time anyway. So I did the water change, added the water treatment chemicals and made sure things were in check as far as I can tell with that. I don't have a water test kit currently but I either get a test of have the water checked out periodically. Goldfish are very hardy fish so they usually do fine if you just keep up on water changes and conditioning. 
2- I fed them peas. I have done this before but just for sort of maintenance. Kind of like humans eating fiber once in a while to help clean the system. But this time I did it with sort of medicating reasons. I take frozen peas. Either let them completely defrost or microwave about 20 or so of them for about 15 seconds or less. Then I take them to the tank and I squeeze out the pea guts from it's shell and let them fall in the water. You don't want them eating the pea shell because they can't digest it as well. If the fish are smaller you can smash the pea guts in you fingers before releasing it into the water. Of course goldfish eat almost anything thrown and they all came to get some peas but mostly made sure the fantail got it's share. 

I couldn't believe it. I fed them peas around 6pm and at about 9pm the fish was doing mostly better. The next day it was like nothing was ever wrong. And now, 3 days later the fish is doing great. 

So I just wanted to share this story in case someone else sees similar problems, try doing a water change and feed the fish peas. 

:fish::fish:


----------



## Oranda

I have a vibrant orange Oranda I call Alpha and he gets swim bladder a lot when I fed them blood-worms or top floating pellets. I now use a mix of small-medium sized pellets that are both sinking / floating. He goes after the sinking ones before the floating ones and the other 3 go after the floaters. Still I will notice at least once every 2 weeks he gets swim bladder problems. I also use the pea method and it works wonders. The biggest thing I notice that I do now that I didn't do before is I take note of how his poop is. Is it encapsulated? Is it dark or light? How stringy? All these are signs as to how well he is doing.


----------



## moonrose64

*Thank You*

I want to thank you for this post..

I was desparate for my goldfish.
He has been with me for 5 yrs now and got swim bladder..
He is a beautiful fantail and 1 of my favs.

I tried your method and my baby is almost better than perfect now. 
TY TY TY TY...You are his Angel :angel::fish:

I am going to do this method once a month now to all of them.
I never want to see this happen again. It's just horrible for me to watch....


----------



## lohachata

unfortunately a lot of people do not realize that goldfish need a bit of a different diet than most other fish....but not a lot different...feed them more vegetable matter than meaty type foods...also foods lower in fats....veggie sticks and bytes are great for them...feed every other day..peas are great but can be a bit of a hassle to do all the time..
if your fish gets swim bladder problems often then it is time to change their diet...use foods specififally made for goldfish...but do still feed them the veggie sticks or bytes....
they will thank you for taking good care of them..


----------



## moonrose64

What is your opinion on
Tetra Goldfish Flakes?
That is what I always fed them but since this ordeal I am switching them to a pellet...

Any advice would be well taken . 
Thank You in advance.


----------



## emc7

A slow-sinking pellet makes it less likely for the fish to swallow air.


----------



## lohachata

i agree with emc.....a slow sinking pellet is best....hikari makes a pretty decent golodfish food...
i would stay away from the flakes..


----------



## PostShawn

I use the sticks and sinking crisps. The crisps are like flakes but sink and is a lot better for them so they don't gulp air which would also cause problems if they do that too much. Also it gives them something to do for a few seconds in finding the fallen crisps. But they usually get them all fairly quickly.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Sticking this thread for permanent display.


----------



## mousey

My smaller fantail ( jill) has recently been doing the floating upside down thing after meals even though I feed them sparingly. Did some reading and have started to feed them alternate days with canned green beans or mushy carrots. She is doing much better. Also I now see poop in the bottom of the tank where as I never saw any before.
The other fish(jack) has had no problems but obviously Jill has constipation on regular canned goldfish crisps.


----------



## lohachata

as i suggested before...veggie sticks and bytes...spirulina bytes too...but use sinking foods...too much fat and protein is not good for them..feed mostly vegetable matter.


----------

